

3 things to know when using LaunchRock - ABS
http://blog.hubdirector.com/launching/3-things-know-using-launchrock/

======
ABS
Found a 4th one which is more important than the others (updated the blog
post):

it also looks like launchrock only checks whether an email is well formed but
not whether it exists for real or not hence people can leave fake, misspelt
or, worse, other people’s addresses. This would be easily sorted by a double
opt-in.

